
More and More Tech Workers Say They Plan to Leave Their Jobs - scarmig
http://sfist.com/2016/07/07/turns_out_most_tech_workers_dont_th.php
======
Animats
The article says "almost 70 percent of tech workers surveyed said that having
a job actually located in Silicon Valley is "not important." This is from a
survey on Indeed's site.[1] Note that this is 70% of tech employees in any
location, not 70% in Silicon Valley.

[1] [http://blog.indeed.com/2016/07/06/is-silicon-valley-still-
to...](http://blog.indeed.com/2016/07/06/is-silicon-valley-still-top-tech-
hub/#.V31YChQrLaY)

------
zihotki
It seems to me that they fall into false positive - people visiting the site
are most likely considering to change the job, that's what they are looking
there for. But how can they include in the poll the people who are happy at
their current job and don't look for a new one (read, don't visit the
job/recruitment site)? The survey doesn't seem to be representative.

------
ArtDev
How else do you plan on getting a raise? In the US, we don't have unions and
our contracts only favor our clients or employers.

I am used to changing jobs every 1-2 years, its almost a habit now.

I finally earn enough now though, maybe I will stick around this time.

------
vehementi
> 88 percent say they plan to leave their jobs within a year

That doesn't sound plausible

~~~
trhway
I've almost for 3 years already been planning to leave my current job (even
got 3 offers during that time, though only 2 were plausible as the 3rd was
from the very big well known SV company and for some reason they knowingly
offered less than i was making at the time (why were to bother at all?)). In
my experience the best a tech person can do for their professional growth,
incl. enriching experience, exposure to more tech as well as higher salary is
to change jobs. I just become too comfortable at my current place and it
doesn't do good for me - hitting 5 years soon here - so current plans is by
the very beginning of the next year (just to make sure to get this year bonus
:)

~~~
IndianAstronaut
I doubled my salary in 3 years by job hopping between 3 jobs.

